# Anybody used this set-up?



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

The motor that came with my CO DP is 3/4hp 220/440v 1140rpm 3phase.

I would like to put a new motor with a VFD and am thinking of going with a 1HP.

This setup looks very promising and the price isn't bad at all.

http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?PID=6900

Anyone use this set-up?  If so, do you like it?


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 2, 2014)

If you have 220 v available it's better to use it, you draw half the amp and it's cheaper to run. You could just use the same motor with a VFD. I'd say it's a personal preference but I'm trying to get all my tools to 220 v 1 phase power to eliminate the need for special equipment to run them.

Todd


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> If you have 220 v available it's better to use it, you draw half the amp and it's cheaper to run. You could just use the same motor with a VFD. I'd say it's a personal preference but I'm trying to get all my tools to 220 v 1 phase power to eliminate the need for special equipment to run them.
> 
> Todd



Thanks for the reply Todd.  I can't get 3ph 220.  I can get a VFD for the rating of the motor, and I sent a message to the website asking if my motor is VFD compatible.  But for $100 more than what the VFD for my motor costs I can get a VFD with a new motor that is matched to the VFD...

Lorne


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 2, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Thanks for the reply Todd.  I can't get 3ph 220.  I can get a VFD for the rating of the motor, and I sent a message to the website asking if my motor is VFD compatible.  But for $100 more than what the VFD for my motor costs I can get a VFD with a new motor that is matched to the VFD...
> 
> Lorne



Depending on the VFD some are 220 v input and I've found very few 3 phase motors are not VDF compatible. For about $100 you can get a static phase convertor dual hp rated 1-3, 3-5 that is what I'm using to run my machines mills 1 ph and my lathe is 5 hp they run just fine. I'd have to search for the company but they were in Tonawanda, NY. I had an Anderson convertor but it quit after about two years.

Todd


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> Depending on the VFD some are 220 v input and I've found very few 3 phase motors are not VDF compatible. For about $100 you can get a static phase convertor dual hp rated 1-3, 3-5 that is what I'm using to run my machines mills 1 ph and my lathe is 5 hp they run just fine. I'd have to search for the company but they were in Tonawanda, NY. I had an Anderson convertor but it quit after about two years.
> 
> Todd



Thanks.  I'd like to check out all my options.  Does the phase converter provide speed control? I don't think they do and they also run the motors at 2/3 the rated HP...


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 2, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Thanks.  I'd like to check out all my options.  Does the phase converter provide speed control? I don't think they do and they also run the motors at 2/3 the rated HP...



No just what was there to begin with, if its Vari-drive like most mills are now the motor runs at the same speed. This is the unit I got you flip a switch to change the hp rating.

Todd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5-Hp-Stat...712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417c2a0880


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> No just what was there to begin with, if its Vari-drive like most mills are now the motor runs at the same speed. This is the unit I got you flip a switch to change the hp rating.
> 
> Todd
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5-Hp-Stat...712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417c2a0880



Not Vari-drive, unfortunately...  This drill press has the step pulleys to change speed.  A VFD will give better speed control.  I appreciate you taking the time to explain your set up!

Lorne


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 2, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Not Vari-drive, unfortunately...  This drill press has the step pulleys to change speed.  A VFD will give better speed control.  I appreciate you taking the time to explain your set up!
> 
> Lorne



Not a problem I've played with a lot of different combinations to get what I want, I'm also using DC motors on some tool for the variable speed and torque. I just set up my 14" Delta band saw with with the 1hp 3ph 220v of my B&S grinder with a VDF for resawing wood and it works great. 

Todd


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> Not a problem I've played with a lot of different combinations to get what I want, I'm also using DC motors on some tool for the variable speed and torque. I just set up my 14" Delta band saw with with the 1hp 3ph 220v of my B&S grinder with a VDF for resawing wood and it works great.
> 
> Todd



Which VFD are you using?

The other issue I think I have is that the spindle has a six step pulley on it but the motor has a single small diameter pulley.  Should a get a step pulley for the motor?  I read somewhere that for VFD use as speed control, the press should be set at the midrange of the step pulleys. I assume at as close to 1:1 as possible.  Also heard that for VFD use, a 1hp motor was better than the 3/4hp one I have.  

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to just go ahead and try it with what I have, but I really want to just do this once...


----------



## righto88 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mr Pete222 on youtube had a nice 2 part video series showing how he added a VFD to one of his drill press machines.
If it were me I would use the motor that is on the drill press you have now and add just a VFD. That way one would not need to worry
about motor mounting and shaft size.

Part one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23lwqq9uGg4

Part two:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8yT8-JYIQE

John


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

That's pretty good stuff there John.  thanks.  I am becoming convinced I can use what i got...


----------

